# FreeBSD 11.1 install dvd stuck at boot and partition problems



## volodim (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello there,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 11.1 on my computer, but at boot time, the kernel stuck at :


```
atapci0: <Intel ATA Controller> port 0xf110... irq18 at device 22.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA Channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA Channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
```

And nothing, keyboard not responding and so the acpi button.
This problem happens when I warm reboot the computer. If I shut it down, and restart, it boots.

But also, in bsdinstall, when I do the partition, wrong sizes of partition appears (like if I create a partition of 10GB, the installer show me -2GB). And at commit time, bsdinstall fails with message like /dev/ada0p5 : wrong argument. So I can't create the slices.

Also for the first issue, I've tried many usb images and iso files and the problem is the same.

Thanks for your help


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 6, 2018)

Please, post details about your hardware.


----------



## volodim (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's my lspci (i'm on linux) :


```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)                        
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)            
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
00:16.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family IDE-r Controller (rev 04)            
00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)
00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)     
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)   
00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)
00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d5)                                            
00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev d5)
00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)         
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H87 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)                         
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)                              
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
03:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 41)                                                                
05:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6315 Series Firewire Controller (rev 01)
```

And here the dmesg

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT(efifb): resolution 1024x768
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4570 CPU @ 3.20GHz (3192.67-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306c3  Family=0x6  Model=0x3c  Stepping=3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x21<LAHF,ABM>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2fbb<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,BMI1,HLE,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,RTM,NFPUSG>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8051036160 (7678 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1596336158 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
md0: Preloaded image </data/ramdisk.ufs> 11853824 bytes at 0xffffffff82198718
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80f5b220, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: _OSC returned error 0x10
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf0000000-0xf03fffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <Intel Haswell HDA Controller> mem 0xf0614000-0xf0617fff irq 16 at device 3.0 on pci0
xhci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf0600000-0xf060ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms, UART> at device 22.3 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xf061c000-0xf061c3ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
hdac1: <Intel Lynx Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf0610000-0xf0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xf0504000-0xf0504fff,0xf0500000-0xf0503fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: fc:23:4b:d2:ce:d6
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci3
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.6 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pci5: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
ehci1: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xf061b000-0xf061b3ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Lynx Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf0b0-0xf0b7,0xf0a0-0xf0a3,0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf060-0xf07f mem 0xf061a000-0xf061a7ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ppc1: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 5 on acpi0
ppc1: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc1
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
hdacc0: <Intel Haswell HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Intel Haswell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC892 HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC892 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Digital)> at nid 17 and 31 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Crucial CT240M500SSD1 MU03> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 14100C0983A2
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x2<NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD10EZEX-08M2NA0 01.01A01> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number WD-WCC3F0926576
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors)
ada2 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <WDC WD10EZEX-00BN5A0 01.01A01> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number WD-WCC3F4NR5CC8
ada2: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0 []...
random: unblocking device.
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 21 ports with 21 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <Logitech USB Laser Mouse> at usbus0
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000> at usbus2
uhub3 on uhub1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus2
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8008> at usbus1
uhub4 on uhub2
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8008, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <Gaming KB Gaming KB> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/30.02, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ukbd1 on uhub0
ukbd1: <Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/30.02, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd3 at ukbd1
re0: link state changed to UP
ugen0.4: <Generic Mass Storage Device> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Generic Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4001
umass0:4:0: Attached to scbus4
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <Logitech USB Laser Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/31.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- SD/MMC 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 058F63646476
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <Generic Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 1
da1: <Generic- Compact Flash 1.01> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da1: Serial Number 058F63646476
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
da2 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 2
da2: <Generic- SM/xD-Picture 1.02> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da2: Serial Number 058F63646476
da2: 40.000MB/s transfers
da2: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da2: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
da3 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 3
da3: <Generic- MS/MS-Pro 1.03> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da3: Serial Number 058F63646476
da3: 40.000MB/s transfers
da3: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da3: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```


----------



## apb15 (Mar 19, 2018)

This issue seems very similar to the issue I faced and detailed in another thread:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...de-from-10-4-to-11-1-and-zpool-upgrade.64959/

I thought it was an AMD specific bug, but I could be wrong. I am curious whether trying to boot in safe mode works for you?


----------



## volodim (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm on a Intel Platform (core i5).

Safe mode also doesn't boot. But the curious thing is that happens when I reboot the computer. If I halt it and restart it works. Also the dmesg is different in the two cases, and I don't understand that.

The same thing about you here is I got a Gigabyte motherboard (HD5)


----------



## volodim (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello, I've found a solution for my issue. Hope it wills help someone in the same case...
Just add `hw.acpi.osname="Windows 2013"` to loader.conf

Next step is to recompile my buggy ASL


----------

